# E1 Weight?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone weigh an E1 frame/fork??


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I wrote this about a month ago when I first got my frame and fork, and the E1 is pretty much the same frame as the Cristallo with the exception of the seatstays.

"Okay, just got my 2006 50cm sloping Cristallo and Star carbon fork this weekend. I put both on a postage scale today that measures down to the gram and the frame was at 1,302 grams and the uncut fork was at 499 grams. That is a little, maybe even a lot, heavier than I expected it to be, but it is still plenty light enough for me. Anybody else out there weigh their frames, and if so, what did they come in at?"


----------

